# carte electron pas acceptée comment faire?



## aemi (8 Octobre 2013)

bonjour
ultra débutante sur mac, je découvre le monde de l'app store
Problème: app store n'accepte pas ma carte visa électron: comment faire dans ce cas pour acheter un logiciel? y a t'il un autre moyen?


----------



## Gwen (8 Octobre 2013)

À part acheter des cartes prêt payées, je ne vois pas.

Ce genre de carte demande une autorisation immédiate de ta banque. Ce qui pose problème sur internet en général.


----------

